# Warum heißt es eig. "public static void main" ?



## JayJay (8. Jan 2006)

Hi,

joar .. warum hat nicht public void main als main funktionsaufruf gereicht ?

  :roll:


----------



## Roar (8. Jan 2006)

```
public class MeineKlasse {

   public MeineKlasse(Object abc) { }

  public void main(String... aa) { }
}
```

nun, überleg dir selber wie das gehen soll


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jan 2006)

public, damit ein Zugriff auf die Methode von "außen" möglich ist.
und static, weil zum Zeitpunkt des Starts eines Programms noch keine konrekte Instanz existiert, deren Methoden aufgerufen werden könnten.


----------



## Guest (9. Jan 2006)

also....

public, damit man von außen zugreifen kan
static ... keine ahnung genau... muss so sein 
main, da es  für den compiler bedeutet hier fängste an
und String[] args, ist ein Array aus Strings, mit deren hilfe du beim aufruf des programms Daten übergeben kanst


----------



## thE_29 (9. Jan 2006)

public = Zugriff von außen
static = da noch keine Instanz von deiner Klasse da ist (no na net, wer soll den da eine erzeugt haben?? Stell dir vor du hast nur Konstruktoren mit 3 Params.. Woher soll der Interpreter wissen, welchen Kontruktor und mit welchen Parametern er aufrufen muss)
main = is klar
String []args = wie in C, nur in C hat man int argc, char *argv[] (einer ist der Counter, das andere die args halt), damit man die Aufrufparameter verarbeiten kann!


----------

